# Enable System Protection solely with the use of cmd



## Tireless22 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello!

I would like to know how i can enable system protection in "System Restore" solely with the use of cmd, which also is provided in "System Restore". 

Grateful for any help!
/Tireless


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Do you mean you would like to start *System Restore *from the *Command Prompt*? This will allow you to choose a previous Restore Point that is saved and restore your computer to a previous date and time. Is that what your mean? 
To run System Restore from the Command Prompt: go to Start/Search and type *CMD*, right click the *CMD.exe* icon in the Search Results and choose to *Run as Administrator.* In the Command Prompt type *rstrui.exe* and press enter. 
To Enable System Protection try this


----------



## Tireless22 (Oct 13, 2011)

Im afraid you misunderstood me (not weird considering my futile attempt to explain myself!). My computer cannot be started in safe mode or normal mode, and that leaves me to an option called "repair windows system". After the repair fails i can choose "Finish", "Shut Down" or go into "Advanced System Restore". (The titles are not 100% accurate since i translate them from Swedish). That option brings me to a screen with a bunch of tools to restore my computer. For example:

Repair System
System Restore
Memory Diagnostics
Command Prompt
Etc...

I want to do a System Restore, but to be able to do that i need to enable "system protection". And the only tool i have for that is the cmd. What i ment with "solely with the use of cmd" is that i cant go into start, controlpanel or anything such, only cmd. 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try *Repair System* first if that fails then try *Command Prompt* here type *chkdsk /R *and press enter. The *Check Disk *utility will try and fix any file errors. You can also download the ISO image for *Drive Fitness* in my signature, burn the image with their own Image Burning tool or download *IMGBurn* also from my signature. Boot off of the newly created CD and run the short and extended tests on the HDD.


----------

